# Setting up a TCP/IP Port for Win2K from the DOS command line.



## KizerSoze (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi all - I am trying to create a batch file (of DOS command line instructions) for work that will automatically install network printer for folks in my area. I've figured out how to install the printer drivers and printers using rundll32 printui.dll,PrintUIEntry, but now the problem lies with the TCP/IP ports for the printers.

I'm thinking that most of the machines do not have the TCP/IP ports set up already so I'm going to have to work that into my batch file. Is there a way to automatically configure these from the command line using rundll32 tcpmonui.dll,LocalAddPortUI? 

Whenever I run this, it keeps starting the Add Port Wizard. I was hoping to be able to configure the ports automatically the way the printers are done through PrintUIEntry, and there is no LocalAddPortUIEntry as far as I know. Typing rundll32 tcpmonui.dll,LocalAddPortUI /? simply starts the wizard.  

Any suggestions?

~KS


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What about just using the Net Use command??


----------

